# Aquamend epoxy putty



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for aquarium safe epoxy putty called "aquamend". Sources say this is available either from Walmart or Home Depot but I haven't been able to find them from either store.

If you've seen this or a similar product from your local hardware store, please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I know this stuff...not sure if it's worth anything to check, but you might be able to find this in some sporting stores, ones that sell Kayaks. I've seen this back in Montreal in a friend's repair kit, the one he takes when he goes Kayaking.

He does a lot of shopping at MEC, I checked and they carry it, but they only have one store downtown on King.

http://search.mec.ca/?N=10&Ntt=aquamend&bmUID=1224441710627



conix67 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for aquarium safe epoxy putty called "aquamend". Sources say this is available either from Walmart or Home Depot but I haven't been able to find them from either store.
> 
> ...


----------

